# Top 10 nhà hàng đặt tiệc sinh nhật tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh



## thanhmai2501

*Top 10 nhà hàng đặt tiệc sinh nhật tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh*






Bạn đang tìm kiếm nhà hàng tốt để đặt tiệc sinh nhật cho con, bạn mong muốn có một bữa tiệc đầm ấm hạnh phúc cho con cùng khách mời thân thiết, để bữa tiệc sinh nhật con của bạn thật ý nghĩa và đằm ấm.

Cập nhật ngày 18/04/2019
Bạn đang tìm kiếm nhà hàng tốt để đặt tiệc sinh nhật cho con, bạn mong muốn có một bữa tiệc đầm ấm hạnh phúc cho con cùng khách mời thân thiết, để bữa tiệc sinh nhật con của bạn thật ý nghĩa và đằm ấm. Sau đây là Top 10 nhà hàng đặt tiệc sinh nhật tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh mà bạn có thể tham khảo được đấy.

*1. Nhà hàng Vườn Quê Bình Thạnh*
Nhà hàng Vườn Quê là nhà hàng hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật, tiệc liên hoan, tiệc cưới,… ở Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh hiện nay. Mỗi một thực khách khi đến với nhà hàng Vườn Quê đều sẽ cảm nhận được sự hài lòng với chất lượng của từng món ăn trong mỗi bữa tiệc vừa đậm đà hương vị Việt Nam mà còn sẽ đảm bảo được no say, thỏa mãn và mãn nhãn trong trong sự bày trí, chế biến từ mỗi món ăn sau khi rời khỏi bàn tiệc. Đó cũng như là phương châm phục vụ tiệc hàng đầu tại Vườn Quê.










Set thực đơn của nhà hàng Vườn Quê






Thực đơn của nhà hàng Vườn Quê đa dạng, hấp dẫn – gà ta nướng mật ong

Chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn khi đặt tiệc sinh nhật tại Nhà hàng Vườn Quê





THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
Nhà hàng Vườn Quê 1: 38 D5, Phường 25, Quận. Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM
Hotline: 0907 868 480 (Ms. Dung)
Fanpage: facebook.com/vuonquerestaurant
Website: www.nhahangvuonque.vn
Email: vuonquenhahang@gmail.com

*2. MerPerle Crystal Palace*
Nếu muốn tìm một không gian sang trọng, đẳng cấp tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh để tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật thì Crystal Palace là địa điểm lý tưởng dành cho bạn. Nhà hàng MerPerle Crystal Palace nằm ngay trên mặt tiền đường Nguyễn Lương Bằng, khu đô thị cao cấp bậc nhất Phú Mỹ Hưng, dễ dàng di chuyển, có diện tích rất rộng và một tầng hầm gửi xe lớn. MerPerle Crystal Palace là Trung tâm phức hợp Tiệc cưới – Hội nghị - Nhà hàng – Khách sạn cao cấp hàng đầu Phú Mỹ Hưng.








*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:*

Địa Chỉ: C17 – 1 – 2 – Nguyễn Lương Bằng – Phú Mỹ Hưng – Quận 7 – TP.HCM 

Điện thoại: 028 5411 1789

Hotline: 0907 463 999

Email: crystalpalace@merperle.vn

Website: www.crystalpalace.vn

Facebook: www.facebook.com/MerPerleCrystalPalacevn

*3. Nhà hàng Ân Nam*
Nhà hàng Ân Nam là một trong những địa điểm tổ chức sinh nhật cũng khá chất lượng và được mọi người đánh giá khá ổn tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Với không gian rộng rãi, sạch sẽ và, thoáng mát bạn có thể chọn khu vực trong nhà hay ngoài sân để đãi tiệc là tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu của từng người. Nhà hàng Ân Nam cũng sẽ hỗ trợ trong việc trang trí không gian cho buổi tiệc thêm long trọng hơn. 






THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:

Địa chỉ: 52 Trương Định, Phường 7, Quận 3, Tp.HCM

Hotline: 0903.689.684

Website: annamrestaurant.vn

Facebook: facebook.com/annamrestaurant/

Email: admin@annamrestaurant.vn

*4. Nhà hàng Hai Lúa*
Bạn muốn bữa tiệc sinh nhật được tổ chức trong một không gian miền quê yên ả, giản dị nhưng lại lãng mạn và ấm cúm, các món ăn phải đảm bảo ngon và thời gian lên món phải phù hợp không phải đợi quá lâu. Nhà hàng Hai Lúa là một sự lựa chọn tương đối hợp lý cho bạn nhé. Nhà Hàng Hai Lúa là điểm đến lý tưởng dành cho các thực khách yêu thích hương vị ẩm thực đặc trưng mang đậm phong cách miền quê sông nước cùng không gian yên bình, mộc mạc vùng quê. Nhà hàng Hai Lúa nằm ở Gò Vấp, tuy vị trí nằm xa trung tâm thành phố nhưng nhà hàng vẫn được các thực khách yêu thích và chọn làm địa điểm tổ chức tiệc, họp mặt hay sinh nhật.






Nhà hàng Hai Lúa Gò Vấp

THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ
Địa chỉ: 18 Bis Phan Văn Trị, P. 7, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0919563338
Website: amthuchailua.vn
Facebook: www.facebook.com/amthuchailua.vn
Email: hotro@amthuchailua.com

*5. Nhà hàng Làng nướng Nam Bộ*
Làng nướng Nam Bộ tọa lạc tại Quận 10, với khuôn viên rộng rãi và lung linh, nhà hàng nướng Nam Bộ sẽ thích hợp cho buổi tiệc sinh nhật bé thật trang trọng và thể hiện được phong cách tổ chức sinh nhật truyền thống, ấm áp của người Nam Bộ.





Nhà hàng Làng nướng Nam Bộ
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
Địa chỉ: số 302A Tô Hiến Thành, quận 10, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: ( 028) 3855 4024 – 0918 226 789
Website: nhahanglangnuongnambo.com.vn
Email: nhahanglangnuongnambo@gmail.com

*6. Nhà hàng Thoáng Việt*
Nhà hàng Thoáng Việt là một nhà hàng chuyên tổ chức sinh nhật, tiệc liên hoan, hợp mặt bạn bè. Thoáng Việt để lại ấn tượng trong lòng khách hàng với không gian rộng rãi, thiết kế tiệc sinh nhật cho sinh động nhưng hài hòa, đẹp mắt.






Nhà hàng Thoáng Việt nơi đặt tiệc sinh nhật lý tưởng

THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
Địa chỉ: 309/1 Huỳnh Văn Bánh, F.11, Q.Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM
Hotline: 08.6684.6666 – 0128.799.2008
Website: nhahangthoangviet.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/nhahangthoangviet

*7. Nhà hàng Pergola*
Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một không gian mới, đặc biệt với một khu vườn xanh mang phong cách lãng mạng, lịch lãm của Pháp nằm ẩn mình giữa Sài Gòn hoa lệ, tấp nập thì Pergola là địa điểm lý tưởng nhất. Nằm gọn trong một góc đường Trần Cao Vân nhỏ bé giữa lòng Sài Gòn. Pergola tựa như một khu vườn xanh mát trong truyện cổ tích, khác hẳn với khung cảnh oi bức của Sài Gòn. Nơi đây đặc biệt trồng những dây leo đan xen tạo thành mái che khổng lồ mát dịu, che đi những bộn bề cuộc sống. Với kiến trúc theo phong cách cổ tích Tây Âu.






Thiết kế mang phong cách Châu Âu đặc trưng
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
Địa chỉ: 28A, Trần Cao Vân, P.12, Q. Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 090.6887.090
Website: pergola.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/pergola.fanpage

*8. Nhà hàng Dìn Ký*
Dìn Ký, một trong những thương hiệu uy tín, nổi tiếng lâu năm chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ ẩm thực, Nhà hàng và nghĩ dưỡng tại TpHCM. Dìn Ký đã không ngừng lớn mạnh với những chi nhánh đang rất được thực khách trong và ngoài nước ưa chuộng như: Quán ăn Gia đình Dìn Ký Nguyễn Trãi; Nhà hàng Beer Garden Dìn Ký Cộng Hòa; Nhà hàng hải sản sân vườn Hồng Hà, Du lịch xanh Dìn Ký Lái Thiêu; Du lịch xanh Dìn Ký Cầu Ngang. Với lối thiết kế mở, hầu hết ở các nhà hàng Dìn Ký thực khách có thể dễ dàng bắt gặp màu xanh của cây cối, sắc trắng của mây trời hay tận hưởng không khí trong lành, thoáng đãng ở khu vực ngoài trời, bỏ lại hết những ồn ào, bon chen của cuộc sống thường nhật khi dùng bữa cùng gia đình, bạn bè tại đây.

Bên cạnh đó, Nhà hàng Dìn Ký còn sở hữu những sảnh tiệc với cở sở vật chất hiện đại, đầy đủ các thiết bị âm thanh ánh sáng hiện đại để phục vụ nhiều loại hình dịch vụ khác nhau như tiệc cưới, thôi nôi, sinh nhật, hội nghị….






Không gian rộng thoáng, cơ sở vật chất hiện đại đáp ứng nhu cầu của nhiều người

THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
NHÀ HÀNG DÌN KÝ CENTER CỘNG HÒA
142/18 Cộng Hòa, Phường 4, Quận Tân Bình, Tp. HCM
Điện thoại: 028 3811 8282
Email: dinkycenter@dinky.com.vn
Website: dinky.com.vn

*9. Nhà hàng Quá Ngon*
Sinh nhật là một ngày vui và ý nghĩa để họp mặt gia đình, bạn bè sau những ngày học tập và làm việc mệt mỏi. Từ trẻ nhỏ đến người lớn, ai cũng muốn có một ngày sinh nhật thật vui vẻ và trọn vẹn bên những người bạn thân yêu của mình. Trong rất nhiều nhà hàng tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Nhà hàng Quá Ngon là một trong những nơi đang thu hút rất nhiều khách đến đặt tiệc do đáp ứng được các tiêu chí về cảnh quan thoáng đẹp, món ăn ngon, hợp vệ sinh, phục vụ nhiệt tình, phong cách vui vẻ, giá cả cực kỳ hợp lý – đảm bảo sẽ đem đến được một bữa tiệc sinh nhật thật ý nghĩa, trọn vẹn.






Nhà hàng Quá Ngon nơi lý tưởng đặt tiệc sinh nhật

Địa chỉ: 306-308 Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 1, Quận Tân Bình, TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 0906.79.79.32
Email: lienhe@nhahangquangon.com
Website: www.nhahangquangon.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/QuaNgon

*10. Nhà hàng Những Người Bạn*
Nhà hàng Những Người Bạn Gò Vấp được thiết kế theo lối sân vườn nhằm mang lại không gian thiên nhiên thoáng mát, thư thái cho thực khách. Bước qua cánh cổng chính là một không gian sân vườn rộng mở mang đậm nét kiến trúc Nam bộ. Len lỏi dưới những bóng cây xanh mát gợi cho người thực khách cảm giác như đang dạo bước trong một khu vườn quê yên ả. Bên cạnh đó, những tiểu cảnh, hồ nước, hòn non bộ… như những nét chấm phá làm tăng thêm nét thú vị cho bức tranh quê yên bình ở đây.






Nhà hàng Những Người Bạn 

THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ
Địa chỉ : Số 14 Phan Văn Trị, Phường 07, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
Điện thoại: 028 3588 5888 - Hotline : 0918099890
Website: nhahangnhungnguoiban.vn
Facebook : facebook.com/nhungnguoiban

Theo Nguồn Sưu Tầm


----------

